# GTX 560Ti - MSI or Asus?



## monkey (May 13, 2011)

I am upgrading my GPU and have shortlisted on these GTX 560Ti chipset based models:

1. MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition
2. MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk
3. Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5

Since my Mobo is from Asus I am little inclined towards Asus card so that my certain Asus softwares will work in good synchronization during OCing. Asus also has good cooler and is cheapest among these. On the other hand MSI too has good cooler based cards which have been factory OCed to a good level. I can't decide which one to go for. Can somebody help?

Also I saw that though MSI Golden Edition is slower than MSI Hawk (900MHz vs. 950MHz) but it still costs about 1.5k more than Hawk. Whats so special about this card?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2011)

monkey said:


> Also I saw that though MSI Golden Edition is slower than MSI Hawk (900MHz vs. 950MHz) but it still costs about 1.5k more than Hawk. *Whats so special about this card?*



Bling ! Bling !


----------



## funkysourav (May 13, 2011)

^^ not just Bling Bling but a better build quality and cooler temps too
but its important to strike a balance


----------



## rchi84 (May 13, 2011)

The cheaper card between Twin Frozr II and DCU II should be your choice..

I lean towards the Asus card, because Asus supports voltage addition to the cards, but the MSI card runs cooler 

You can't go wrong with either card tbh


----------



## Tenida (May 13, 2011)

I will Prefer MSi ones because Tirupati provides better after-sales support then Rashi peripheral.If you have enough money gold is great otherwise Hawk or normal Twin frozer II


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 13, 2011)

MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk all the way


----------



## monkey (May 14, 2011)

Hmm..I am getting mixed response...so I am thinking this:

Choice 1: Asus DC2
Choice 2: MSI Hawk (if Asus is not available)
Choice 3: MSI Twin Frozr II OC

I hope the decision is OK...


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

MSI HAWK man, it beats all other GTX 560Ti other than 1GHz versions


----------



## monkey (May 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I will Prefer MSi ones because Tirupati provides better after-sales support then Rashi peripheral.If you have enough money gold is great otherwise Hawk or normal Twin frozer II



Tirupati does not sell MSI GFX cards...they do only MSI MoBos...




nilgtx260 said:


> MSI HAWK man, it beats all other GTX 560Ti other than 1GHz versions



OK..will take it as 1st Option..


----------



## clear_lot (May 15, 2011)

the only thing to remember is that these custom cards vent the hot air inside the cabinets (hence they are quieter than stock cooling ). so even though the card is cooler, the temps of all other components will increase. 
so make sure you have good exhaust system in the cabinet.


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

I don't get why everyone is recommending the DCII so much. Its a good card, yeah but Rashi's service is horrible. If you're fine with that then by all means, buy it.


----------



## abirthedevil (May 15, 2011)

rashi's horrible service is a concern but the asus direct cu ii  is simply awesome it runs 20 degrees cooler than reference design cards  the msi cards have similar thermal performance i guess and the msi golden edition isint just bling its has nickel plated copper base and heat pipes to provide better heat dissipation


----------



## monkey (May 16, 2011)

Finally bought MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk for 14.3k....Will run some bechmarks today.. 
Thanx guys for your valuable inputs.

Here are some experience I had during purchase/installation of this card:

1. If you are trying to buy stuff from SMC then you will have to fight hard to buy anything which you have already decided on as SMC guys will try their best to push products from MSI (they are front face of MSI distributor Amigo International).

2. I have CM690 cabinet and I couldn't install this card using the cabinet's screwless mechanism as the card's heatsink cover kept intruding in the way of the installation. My 9800GTX+ (which is also dual slot) didn't have any problem. I ended up using screws to secure this MSI card.

3. MSI Hawk is indeed very fast selling card as I could see alteast 5 customers buying it in under 30 minutes from a single shop...


----------

